# Shaw Wing on non tunnel boats.



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Nedski foil on Mitzi 15


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

How much length does it add?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I have not measured it. Guessing around 18 inches. Ned Winders (deceased) made this from his home and I think he only made one size which was for a 150hp and up.
Joe


EdK13 said:


> How much length does it add?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I never cared to measure my old one since it wasn't an issue for storage or operating use. Just bolted it on and enjoyed the benefits. I used it on an old 17ft aluminum w/ 60hp evinrude.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank You.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Will sell you mine. Was fit for a Tohatsu 50 but may fit your motor. Here's how long it was when I had it on the motor.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

My buddy had one on his non tunnel waterman. It worked well and he could run the jackplate all the way up w/o blowing out. Only negative I could think of is the look.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Where you located devrep?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Orlando area.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one on an HB. Stops the slide.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks guys- not sure I will need one. Just curious ... Appreciate that Waterman devrep.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Barbs_deep said:


> My buddy had one on his non tunnel waterman. It worked well and he could run the jackplate all the way up w/o blowing out. Only negative I could think of is the look.


how did it affect the speed?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not sure how it would affect speed or slide as it is designed to be out of the water on plane. Maybe it would dig in on a turn?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It would definitely help


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

stephenchurch said:


> how did it affect the speed?


Felt like there was no speed loss, in fact it felt faster than my identical waterman.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A compression plate is not to be confused with a "whale tail". Whale tails are for stern lift and have no curved down sides to hold water. A compression plate has no reason to cause a loss of speed, they keep water around your prop and instead of the column of water coming up from the stern and just spraying everywhere it catches it and the prop grabs the water more. You will notice being able to stay hooked up in turns, better steering and definitely better hole shot. When I got finished building my last boat I had to hold the wheel with both hands and hold hard left to keep her straight. If I'd let go she'd kick right hard. After installing my compression plate I could steer my 90 with two fingers with no hydraulic steering. It made a world of difference and actually saw about 1-2mph gain in top end.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A compression plate is not to be confused with a "whale tail". Whale tails are for stern lift and have no curved down sides to hold water. A compression plate has no reason to cause a loss of speed, they keep water around your prop and instead of the column of water coming up from the stern and just spraying everywhere it catches it and the prop grabs the water more. You will notice being able to stay hooked up in turns, better steering and definitely better hole shot. When I got finished building my last boat I had to hold the wheel with both hands and hold hard left to keep her straight. If I'd let go she'd kick right hard. After installing my compression plate I could steer my 90 with two fingers with no hydraulic steering. It made a world of difference and actually saw about 1-2mph gain in top end.


Guess I will try and build one with sheet fiberglass


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

If you're just looking for a whale tail to reduce porpoising and/or get on plane faste the SE Sport is the best.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

stephenchurch said:


> Guess I will try and build one with sheet fiberglass


Make sure the front plate comes forward enough to catch all the water that comes from under the stern so you don't create drag and spray.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Make sure the front plate comes forward enough to catch all the water that comes from under the stern so you don't create drag and spray.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Check with Stiffy. They make a model to fit almost everything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rayreds said:


> Check with Stiffy. They make a model to fit almost everything.


Yes, it is the Stiffy Shaw Wing!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@EdK13 - I have one on my B2 and E-Tec 60. It adds 2.5" onto the back of the lower unit, and 3.5" to the front. It has not been an issue while poling.

Overall, it allows me to get up in much shallower water. That makes a HUGE difference here in TX. You could pole a mile to find deeper water.

It also allowed me to raise my engine to the highest bolt. I can run with perfect water pressure with my plate at 4.5". I can get by with it on 5", but the pressure drops to the lowest, safest level. I would not run too far on that just out of precaution. I can set the jack to 6" and get up in about 10" of water, just enough to allow the skeg to clear. I can't run long on 6" since the pressure drops. I could do a low water pickup, but those have their downsides, like being a pain in your ass when they clog.

Pictures attached - I installed this myself and used marine caulk to seal the seams at the engine.

Performace - I dropped about 250 to 300 rpms. Kevin at Stiffy said it could drop up to 500 rpms because of the increase of water surrounding the prop. I didn't see that much, but I did drop about 2 mph top end. I have a 15 pitch 13-1/2" heavy blade prop on from Jack Foreman at Crossroad Propellers here in TX. Man, that is one bad ass prop - super thick and heavy cupped. Went through an oyster bed on accident and not single nick was made, but I could see oysters flying everywhere like they were coming out of a salad shooter!

I may try dropping to a 14 pitch to see if I gain back any top end.

Overall, I like it - I had on a cav plate before this that help reduce blow outs in turns and getting on plane, but it did nothing to increase water pressure. This does the entire spectrum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 5294


coconutgroves said:


> @EdK13 - I have one on my B2 and E-Tec 60. It adds 2.5" onto the back of the lower unit, and 3.5" to the front. It has not been an issue while poling.
> 
> Overall, it allows me to get up in much shallower water. That makes a HUGE difference here in TX. You could pole a mile to find deeper water.
> 
> ...


Jack makes one hell of a prop, I have the same prop but on my 90. I have run over all kinds of stuff and it still looks new after ~250 hours. Ed has been on my other boat.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Smackdaddy53 - Jack is definitely a character. He can be hard to get a hold of, mainly because he is in his shop cranking out props! I told him the boat I had and he immediately new the prop. Asked me "that's the Waterman hull, right?" and then said he has a buddy with a Waterman and they tuned in a prop just for that boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also due to the fact that he still carries the cordless house phone in his t-shirt pocket and it's dead from explaining props to customers all day. He knows his stuff. He can look at a boat and talk to you for ten minutes and give you the exact prop you need to do what you want.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the shaw wing, had mine on for about a year, took it off recently and can't tell any difference other than I gained a couple of mph back. did not affect how high I can run the motor. That is a bad ass looking prop you have on there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it has a lot to do with how much setback you have. If the prop is closer to the transom the water column is not high enough to be caught by the front of the plate. Every boat is different. 


devrep said:


> I'm not a big fan of the shaw wing, had mine on for about a year, took it off recently and can't tell any difference other than I gained a couple of mph back. did not affect how high I can run the motor. That is a bad ass looking prop you have on there.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Could be. 4" setback. I wouldn't want the weight any further back with a 50 on a waterman 16. Mine is a tunnel hull btw.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

now. got rid of the Bob's plate and the shaw wing.


----------

